# iTunes 6.0.1



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone tried it yet? 



> With iTunes 6.0.1, you can preview, buy, and download over 2,000 videos on the iTunes Music Store and sync your music and purchased videos with iPod to enjoy on the go. To watch purchased videos, you must have Mac OS X 10.3.9 or later.
> 
> iTunes 6.0.1 features several stability improvements over iTunes 6.
> 
> After purchasing music from the iTunes Music Store with iTunes 6 or later, you will also need to upgrade your other computers that purchase music from the iTunes Music Store to iTunes 6.0.1.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn you JUST beat me to posting this!

I'm dowloading it.

There are also updates to some of Apple's pro applications.


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

no problems with the 6.0.1 update


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

FTR I did the upgrade. So far so good.


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

The lyrics "duplicate" bug is still there from V6.0. When you paste the lyrics in the lyrics tab, it pastes it twice.  Don't know how this one slipped by them, seems like a pretty obvious bug to miss twice. Oh well, maybe 6.0.2.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Uploading now. Wahooooooo.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

it doesn't start for me....uuurrggghhh


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

It's barely been two or three weeks since 5.1!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

iT 6.01 Windows fixed the @#^&@%# iT 6.0 which deauthorized all my songs and then forgot how to communicate with the mothership to re-authorize them. Apple support was abso#$$%*g-lutely useless. They sent me an email reminding me that I could only authorize 5 compauters at one time.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

iTunes still has it's annoying "features" - such as giving GraceNote a peak at what I'm playing, and starting to play a CD automatically if iTunes is open...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

For some reason 6.0.1 stalls when my iPod is updating. When I go to force quite iTunes, it won't force quit, even though it says it has. Then it locks up my machine when I go to shut down. I dunno.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> iTunes still has it's annoying "features" - such as giving GraceNote a peak at what I'm playing, and starting to play a CD automatically if iTunes is open...


Umm... iTunes doesn't do this for me (just opened iTunes then inserted a CD to be sure). 

Preferences > Advanced > Importing > On CD Insert: Show Songs

Although it doesn't really bother me, I agree with you that one should be able to disable iTunes from connecting to the CDDB automatically. It should be a matter of personal choice and preference. One more example of Apple making things "idiot proof".


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't see having iTunes connecting to CDDB automatically as a bad thing, if anything it makes my life easier. 

But I guess I'm one of the "idiots"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

NBiBooker said:


> But I guess I'm one of the "idiots"


Me too!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

NBiBooker said:


> But I guess I'm one of the "idiots"


Sorry, NBiBooker (and Macaholic) didn't mean to offend (you'll note I put the idiot part in quotation marks, which I hoped would indicate a certain tongue-in-cheek tone). Nor do I believe either of you were really offended  

To make myself clearer, I don't think it's necessarily bad either. I see no reason at all why the connection could not be the default setting, for example. However, it would be nice if there was an option to not have iTunes connect (other than shutting down your Internet connection). It's all about having choices. Apple's philosophy has always been to simplify things, and this is part of what makes its products so great to use; but sometimes, they can go a tad too far. This is one of those times, IMHO.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

No offence taken, old bean


----------

